# Closet Receptacle



## raider1

There is no prohibition for installing a receptacle in a closet in the NEC. In fact it is very common to see receptacles installed in closets for cellphone chargers ect.

Chris


----------



## Idaho Abe

I know of no restrictions for receptacles for inside closets. I see them on custom homes for boot dryers, cell phone chargers, and vaccuum cleaner receptacles.


----------



## 480sparky

I also install them because the room is used an as office, and they want the copier, fax, micro, whatever in the closet... out of sight.


----------



## GregS

That's here in Ontario. No outlets in closet/cupboard/cabinet spaces except for special cavities built for specific heating. 26-710i


----------



## georgiasparky

Thanks for the fast feedback. I found the reference I was looking for on a website. It referred to 110.18 -- quite a stretch interpretation...

I am wiring it today.

Again, thanks.


----------



## 480sparky

I was unaware that under 'ordinary operation' receptacles produced arcs, sparks, flames or molten metal... .


----------



## raider1

I am with 480sparky, I can't imagine a situation where under normal working conditions a receptacle installed in a closet would produce arcs, sparks, flames, or molten metal.  

Chris


----------



## obi-wan

Bonus points, does the recep in the closet need to be arc fault protected?


----------



## Speedy Petey

obi-wan said:


> Bonus points, does the recep in the closet need to be arc fault protected?


Ooooooo....don't go there.

Yes it does, in many parts of the country.


----------



## raider1

obi-wan said:


> Bonus points, does the recep in the closet need to be arc fault protected?


IMHO, No. A clothes closet is not part of a bedroom, but in fact, is a room by itself.

The 2008 NEC has clarified this point, the term "clothes closet" is now in Article 100, here is the definition:



> Clothes Closet. A non-habitable room or space intended primarily for storage of garments and apparel.


Chris


----------



## raider1

I should like to add that according to the new requirments in 210.12 of the 2008 NEC this is a moot point anyway as a clothes closet will require AFCI protection.

Chris


----------



## georgiasparky

Here's the link to the reference I spoke about. 

http://www.howtowireahouse.com/House_Wiring_Electrical_Codes_Closet.html

I wired it yesterday. If the inspector has a problem with it, I'll argue. And, no, I did not put it on an AFCI.


----------



## Celtic

georgiasparky said:


> Here's the link to the reference I spoke about.
> 
> http://www.howtowireahouse.com/House_Wiring_Electrical_Codes_Closet.html


Ya....

Don't use that link.

 Why?
It contains information that is CLEARLY erroneous.

 Such as?
Well, the first one they mention for starters:


> No receptacles allowed in closet. - 110.18


But kudos on the link to the '05 NEC :thumbup:where you can look it up yourself and see:



2005 NEC said:


> 110.18 Arcing Parts.
> Parts of electric equipment that in ordinary operation produce arcs, sparks, flames, or molten metal shall be enclosed or separated and isolated from all combustible material.
> 
> FPN: For hazardous (classified) locations, see Articles 500 through 517. For motors, see 430.14


Where does 110.18 mention a closet :blink:.


Websites such as www.howtowireahouse.com are chuck full of errors. There may be a disclaimer buried within the site someplace - but who cares? 
We need to know and we need to know NOW! 
No one is looking for the disclaimer that shows the page is limited to one town in Wyoming with more cattle than people.



georgiasparky said:


> If the inspector has a problem with it, I'll argue.


Good luck with that....and whatever else he finds :laughing:


----------



## jrclen

georgiasparky said:


> I've got a customer that wants a receptacle in a closet (new build) to power a dehumidifier for a safe. While this seems very reasonable, I vaguely recall that receptacles are not allowed in closets, but can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Have any of you run into this before? Was it allowed?
> 
> Thanks


I've installed a few. No problem. Maybe a local code?


----------

